# Am I Dying? Long



## B2bKen (Aug 12, 2002)

I apologize for this long story... Guess I am reaching out for some answers, because I do not seem to be getting any from my Doctor. I have been having pain in my right kidney for a very long time, at least continuously for the last year and a half (I have given birth to stones every year). At the end of last Summer, I went to Doc, and told him of continuous pain in my right Kidney, and also have been noticing pain in my upper right Abdomen (Liver, Spleen, Pancreas area). Also was having pain in my prostate (which I believe was another stone that got stuck on its way out). He got a CT Scan and ultrasound. The results showed two kidney stones in my right kidney, a cist on my right adrenaline gland, fatty liver, and intestine problem of pouches that have developed in my intestines. Doc gave me oxycontin for the prostate. He said that should relax my prostate and allow the stone to go through. He told me everything is diet related and to change my diet. The drug he gave, made me higher than a kite, yet the pains continued! As I was finishing up the drug, I had a injury to my arm at work (which I believe was because I was high on the drug and overexherted myself). Workmans Comp injury. Just a pulled tendon/muscle, yet the Doctors, Specialists, and Physical therapy treated this injury as if I was dying! For the arm injury the gave me Naprisyn (for inflamation) and Ultram for pain. After two days the Naprysyn felt like it was tearing up my Stomach - I stopped taking it. I saw the Workmans comp Doc 3 days after injury, they switched to Celebrex. About a week later, I noticed a feeling in my stomach of a cold burning. I was taking ultram for pain and did not pay much attention. OK to shorten this... After three and a half months of taking Celebrex and ultram, Workman Comp Docs released me back to full work. About three weeks later Celebrex and Ultram ran out. Then I began to immediately notice the Kidney pains again, the moderate pains in my right Abdomen, and all day and night, some very moderate burning and pains in my stomach area. I was in misery for about 3 weeks, and called Family Doc. They could not get me in right away, and said go to a Urgent care. Went to Urgent care and they examined me and stated I need to get into a Gastro Doc and Urologist asap. They did no referrals, and gave a list of suggested Specialists. I called the Specialists and they would not be able to get me in for 6 to 9 weeks! During this time passed two kidney stones, but stilled had kidney pain. Got very fustrated and very depressed. Pains getting worse throughout my abdomen. Got into Family Doc now a week and a half later (this was last week). Doc said I might have stomach cancer(!) and I told him my Grandfather died of this. He said he would get me in for a test where they put a tube down into my stomach to look around. I asked to PLEASE get a refferal for a urologist too, but HE SAID LETS WORRY ABOUT THE STOMACH FIRST! I asked for something for the pains I was having in my Kidney, right abdomen and stomach area. He gave a 30 day supply of Nexium and said this would help. To wrap all this up... Almost a week now, and still no idea if and when a refferal will be scheduled for that test he said he was going to get done (tube to go into my stomach to look around). Last several days have been alot of pain - everywhere, getting more intense, and seems to be spreading out more. Two weeks ago started this strange hacking cough with flem. I did call last Friday and begged a urologist to please get me in asap and told him how I can't get anyone to take me seriously. I do have that appointment in 2 days. But still haven't heard from Family Doc on referel on Gastro exam/test! Am I dying? Told my wife that I believe I may no longer be able to work in a couple of weeks. I am worried so much and scared. Sleeping at night with my legs up to my chest. One reason I am very scared is that everyone on both sides of family that has died, has succommed to some form of cancer. The Countryside Forum has been my friends and comfort for years, now reaching out to all of you for advice... And please I believe this forum had alot more wisdom than Doctors, so any recommendations for these problems would be appreciated. Thanks...B2bken


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I am not sur where you are but first off the medicine you have been taking will cause you problems in your stomach (any doctor knows this) You should always eat before you take it, even if it is just a banana or a glass of milk...... something. And Workman's Comp doctors work for an insurance company not for you. You will get better health care from your personal doctor. Workman's comp doctors are good doctors when it isn't Workman's Comp related. I have been dealing with them for well over a year now. 

You should go outside of Workman's comp if you have your own insurance to get serious health care.

Good luck!!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

B2bken, you need to call your family doc today and ask what is being done. You won't get the doc, but the nurse in charge of getting patients seen by other doctors and you should get an immediate answer, either they are working on it or they have the appointment for you already.

If you find out the GP has dropped the ball and the appointment isn't forth coming, feeling the way you do, I might just go straight to the Emergency Room and lay it all out there and see if they will do the endoscopy there since you are in such pain. If it's that bad (the pain) I can't see why it wouldn't be considered an emergency. I know you aren't supposed to use the ER like a normal doctor, but your problem certainly needs attention.

A lot of the problem you have with the doctor might be that you just keep things to yourself too long. A lot of docs no doubt expect people to show up at the office the minute they think they have a problem, so that there is time to deal with things in a slower manner, which leaves you having to push to get things done faster. Don't be afraid to do that! Push and demand! Be nice about it, though.

One other thing, I know you are worked up about this. Anyone would be. But if you can calm yourself and try to jolly yourself into a better frame of mind, you will feel better. I know, it's hard to do. I've had a cancer diagnosis myself and it's frightening, but if you can get a grip on the emotional part of it, it'll help. Knowing what is going on with the doctor will help, so get on the phone or have your wife do the calling, and make sure things are getting done. Just knowing things are moving will help you feel better.

One thing I'll say, even if it's the worst case deal and you do have a very serious problem, remember that they can do so much more these days than they did even five years ago. 

Let us know how you do, and I sure hope you start feeling better and getting some answers, too.

Jennifer


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I know this is easier said than done, but you are going to have to try not to worry & think that all this is fatal. 

My DH has one kidney full of stones & passes them frequently. I'm an RN also, but have not worked as one for a while so I hesitate to hand out info.

This I know for sure-kidney stone pain radiates. Meaning, you feel it in your stomach & just about anywhere in your 'torso' area. If your stones are caused by diet then by all means follow the diet that controls the stones. Usually they don't cause tremendous pain when coming out of the bladder during urination. The pain is when they are moving from the kidney to the bladder. This tube is usually too small for anything but liquid.

Try to deal w/one problem at a time. It's possible your stomach lining is irritated from the meds. It's not too much to ask for pain meds that are easier on the stomach lining.

I'm so sorry for your pain & all you are going thru! Hope it is resolved SOON!

Patty


----------



## B2bKen (Aug 12, 2002)

I just got the call from the Gastro Office about 30 minutes ago... They got me scheduled about 9 days from now. Hope it is only an ulcer with that problem. Do always notice the right abdominal pains seem to be more pronounced when the kidney is hurting. Yes, when I get distracted, try to think positive, the pain does seem to be less or I can forget about it alittle. Pain is moderate, not severe yet, although sometimes I get sharp intense jabs of pains for a second or two. I tried to ask my family Doc if the stomach prob could be from the celebrex I was taking for three and a half months, since I have always felt that asprin, aleve, ibuprofin, naprosin always irritated my stomach so bad. He just said that he wanted to rule out cancer as it could creep up quickly (not the best Doc in the World!). I feel it could be because of the Celebrex, and that the pain killers Ultram caused me not to notice the prob so much until I ran out. Hey, I want to get these problems fixed!!! Iv'e dreamed for so long about my dream of living in the Country and Homesteading one day! Thats why I have visited Homesteadingtoday for soooo long! Thanks all... Keep me in your thoughts, and for those that pray, please pray for me!
B2bken


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Kidneystones are among the most painful human afflictions. They can feel like you are dying. They can make you wish that you were dead. But of themselves they are not fatal.

Fatty liver is commonly caused by too much food (think Fois Gras) or too much alcohol. Some drugs can do it too, and a couple of diseases that aren't too common. But most of the time it by itself (or in combo with kidneystones) won't kill you.

The pouches of the intestine I'm guessing would be diverticula (diverticul*osis*). They are common, particularly in people who don't get enough fiber in their diet. They can cause trouble if they become infected, in which case they act a lot like a case of appendicitis. If infected (diverticul*itis*) they can be treated with antibiotics but there is some risk that they could burst if the infection is allowed to go untreated. Foods with small seeds (sesame, poppy, etc.) are reputed to increase the risk of irritation and inflammation of diverticula. The pouches themselves don't kill people; diverticulitis only very very rarely kills someone when untreated.

Stomach ulcers can kill people if they erode into a blood vessel and the vessel bursts. But even then, most people with a gastrointestinal bleed survive and recover just fine. The people most at risk for this bleeding problem are people who consume a lot of alcohol, and people who have 'portal hypertension'--a kind of high blood pressure in the connections between the liver and the stomach that people tend to get if they have advanced liver cirrhosis (I don't know if fatty liver alone could cause this but I doubt it). 

One of the most common cause of ulcers of the duodenum (right after the stomach area, toward the right side of the body) is H. pylori, a bacteria common in well-water, that can be wiped out with a simple course of antibiotics. Left untreated it can cause ulcers and has also been implicated in stomach cancers.

Some of the drugs you were given (naprosyn) can worsen or even cause stomach ulcers. Celebrex is supposed to be less prone to this within that category, but can cause erosions in the small intestine resulting in discomfort and a sort of temporary irritable bowel syndrome type symptoms.

It is sad to hear that you are suffering. I do think that you need closer contact with your doctor and need to stop trying to 'tough out' your issues, particularly any issue of a bad reaction or side effect from medication. If a medicine makes you high, or sleepy, or whatever, let your doc know and the doc will see if a different medication does the job without the undesirable side effect.

For example for me, from the opiate pain reliever category, one of the drugs shuts down my breathing drive, another makes me fall asleep and has the potential to make me a little high, and yet another keeps me awake. A fourth gives me vertigo so bad I have to lay on my back on the floor without moving to avoid throwing up because the room spins around. The first and last I have to avoid. The second I can use in situations when I have pain that is keeping me from sleeping. The third I can use in situations where I have pain but need to keep functioning.

You need to find medications that address your pain but whose side effects are consistent with your needs.

Also recognize that pain medications will not eliminate your pain--the goal is to get best functionality. To give you meds at a level that would eliminate your kidneystone pain, you'd have to jack the dose up so high that you'd be stoned out of your gourd and completely useless for tasks as complex as changing the toilet paper roll. The point is to get the pain-vs-stoned ratio optimized to the point of best functionality in life-tasks. You don't want to be bedridden by pain; you don't want to be bedridden by being drugged into a stupor; you want to find an unhappy medium where you can buy groceries and muddle through your day.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

No advice here from me, I just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you. 

Paula


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

So glad to see you are scheduled for the stomach procedure. Try to take it easy, hope for the best-we're all pullin' for you! Let us know.

Patty


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

suburbanite said:


> ... One of the most common cause of ulcers of the duodenum (right after the stomach area, toward the right side of the body) is H. pylori, a bacteria common in well-water, that can be wiped out with a simple course of antibiotics. Left untreated it can cause ulcers and has also been implicated in stomach cancers. ....


Respectfully. I have a duodenal ulcer. I am H.pylora negative. I swallow the garden-hose camera each year to take updated photos of my erosion.

H.pylora treatment is a 'soup' of three or four antibiotics combined at huge doses for three weeks to four weeks.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I know you said they found kidney stones, but the pain you are telling about in your kidney sounds very much like the kind I had when there was something wrong with my kidney. I was eleven yrs old and kept having this recurring pain. The drs couldn't figure out what it was. It got to be each weekend. The only relief I could get would be to get in a fetal position with my knees up to my chest. Also, if I could throw up, that would give me a bit of relief.

The drs finally sent me to Barnes Hospital and after a week there they found out what was wrong. My right kidney had been deformed from birth and had never worked. They removed it and the pain stopped.. 

Sure hope they get on that endoscopy real soon. I can't see why they are putting it off so long. Around here they have you in within 4 or 5 days and this isn't a big city where I live. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had kidneystones three different times. You have my deepest sympathy! I'll pray for you, but you have to maintain a positive attitude! The human mind is a powerful thing! Think positively! God bless.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

B2bKen,

Get your fanny over to a naturopathic practitioner and find out what is causing your problems. Allopathic doctors treat everything by throwing a pill at it regardless of whether it causes more problems than it relieves.

Pills cover up and mask symptoms. You need to find out the underlying problem and correct that in order to regain your health and vigor. You will only get progressively sicker if you continue to go to mainstream MDs.

Find a naturopath as soon as possible would be my advice.

donsgal


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

B2bKen, I just wanted to say I am thinking of you and will be praying for you. I went through the cancer scare myself, plus being that I am one who doesn't do pain well, I can sympathize with you greatly!

I'll be praying there is no cancer and that you can get someone to listen to you who's willing to work with you. 

It really sounds like you might have a couple of issues there and doctors tend to want to group it all into one thing. In the meantime, get pro-active and start making some demands. Actually, a gasto doctor should have been your doctor's first referral if he even suspects cancer. A urologist should have been on the list long ago as well. Don't let them dictate when you will see one or the other. This is your life they are talking about, and start demanding your doctor get a referral to both a gastro and urologist _immediately_.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Another thought I had...

You really might want to consider contacting a good teaching hospital in your area/state. Even if you have to drive a long distance, it would be worth it. I don't know what state you live in, but if your in the south, a couple of the better ones are Shands (in Gainesville, FL), Wake Forest (Winston Salem, NC) and Duke (Durham, NC).


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

ET1 SS said:


> Respectfully. I have a duodenal ulcer. I am H.pylora negative. I swallow the garden-hose camera each year to take updated photos of my erosion.
> 
> H.pylora treatment is a 'soup' of three or four antibiotics combined at huge doses for three weeks to four weeks.


Well, maybe I shouldn't have said 'simple'. I meant you don't have to sit in the hospital on an IV to get them.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Funny, I thought the name of this forum was ALTERNATIVE HEALTH, I have read the answers to the OP and none of them (except mine) seem to discuss alternative health choices as a solution to the OP's problem.

Maybe we should change the name from alternative health to "just go see your doctor" forum. After all, that seems to be the only answer that most folks here can come up with.

donsgal


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Alternative health choice:

You need to be on a lowfat diet (cut out the rich fatty foods) and eat cranberry every day.


RF


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Honestly, it sounds like you need to detox from all those meds. Meds can interact with each other and cause havoc in your system.

I was taking ibprofuen for my stomach aches and all sorts of vitamins and I was on 1800mg of antibotics for a year. Allegra for my allergies, you name it. I was 17 and this just wrecked the heck out of my body.

I was given the Purple Pill (Prilosec) and 6 weeks later my stomach felt much better. I cut out most acidic foods (you won't find me eating a tomato ever), quit taking so much pain killers, dropped all the extra pills except for my birth control and a daily multi vitamin every other day. It did wonders for my pain sensitivity and I felt better.

For the kidney stones, I understand taking pain killers though. My mom has them and they ache terribly. You should give up all coffee, tea, and caffeinated products. This helped cut my Mom's problem alot.

I hope you are feeling better and I pray you heal well.

Kat


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

donsgal said:


> Funny, I thought the name of this forum was ALTERNATIVE HEALTH, I have read the answers to the OP and none of them (except mine) seem to discuss alternative health choices as a solution to the OP's problem.
> 
> Maybe we should change the name from alternative health to "just go see your doctor" forum. After all, that seems to be the only answer that most folks here can come up with.
> 
> donsgal


When someone thinks they are dying, I am not going to say "hey, take this herb and call me in the morning" :shrug: 

I really hope this person has at the least made an appointment to see someone who can help him. Serious problems need serious attention. When he finds out what is wrong then I would think that Alternative Health choices would be addressed. JMO


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Donsgal, I'd like to point out that the 'allopathic' pain meds he's on are mostly opiates, which are derived from purified poppy sap and copies thereof.

Just because big pharma made a pill out of it doesn't mean it's necessarily synthetic. A lot of the opiods are still derived from plants.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi B2bken,
I truly would seriously take the advice (start immediately) to change to healthier diet., friendly foods .(if you haven't already) SUGGESTIONS: 4 servings of whole fruits and green, green veggies (whatever kinds you like,) each day.Other color veggies can be added too. Lots of pure water, (steam distilled is good) pure fruit juices (no sugars, additives, etc.) and cut back on meats. ( Takes 4 hours to digest, hard on ailing system) Or cut out meats for awhile. If have to have meat eat small portions of low-fat meats like Chicken, Turkey, duck, Venisen, buffalo burgers or Veggie burgers. Use Olive oil for cooking. Do not eat pasta when eating meats. ( so hard to digest) Eat Meats and veggies and fruits, OR pasta, greens and fruits. Or when in excess pain it may be good to eat only when feel up to it and eat soups. cottage cheese, applesauce. etc. Easy to digest fds. 
Someone suggested eating cranberries daily, or drink pure Cranberry juice, ( no sweetners) can mix with pure apple juice for sweeter taste. I agree with that. Cranberry is a natural bacteria cleanser for urinary tract. Keeps infection out. I use it frequently. ***Fasting is good but some people can fast and others get sick when fasting. There is a safe way to start a Fast, if you are interested I would be glad to share my knowledge on it. But do consider the diet aspect serioulsy. It takes some time but your system will function better. You will feel differences. 
I feel so bad for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.,,,Patsy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If all went as expected, you should be having your exam today. Good luck!


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

I ask this based on personal experience..About 3 years ago I ended up in the hospital with Kidney stones..They had to do a Roter-rooter job to remove them.They were stuck between my kidney and bladder,..During this I saw an Uroligist who determined that I had HypoUricia(think thats the word),my body produces too much Uric acid,same thing that was causing my occasional gout attacks.....Inherited this from Dad...Have been taking meds to control ever since...Also, immediately stopped drinking soda's.....I now drink a minimum of 3 liters of water a day..I drink a soda now once every month or so and usually don't finish it because it doesn't taste good to me..So now all I drink is water, tea or coffee in moderation and fruit juices.....If you haven't done so you might your Uroligist to test your Uric acid level....Many times this can be controlled by your diet...I have also done some diet adjustments as to what I eat.........just a thought.......As far as the stomach problems, the meds could very well be the problem..........................Mike


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Bob, how are you doing? Give us an update!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

bOB, WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED? anywhere near Louisiana? I can give you the name of the best Urologist in the world as far as im concerned. operate on both my boys when they were tiny babies. heart of gold, and he really cares. he knows his stuff. i would not take mine to anyone else, even living out of that state now, if they had problems again i would drive the 12 hours to bring them to him.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

oh, my sis had a friend whos daughter was having problems, was going to the army docs, they were in and out, doctors couldnt fix her,I recommended our urologist, he did some tests, found that her pain was bladder infections because her bladder was larger than normal and she wasnt emptying it, causing infection. she was young. anyway the mom had to retrain her to fit her situation, he gave her the proper antibiotics, its been years now she has had no problem. no more pain, crying, infection.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone know how he made out?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

He hasn't logged on to the site since he posted this thread. :shrug:


----------

